# Upstate New Yorker



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Sinodyn said:


> It seems good, but just doesn't want to take short, sweeping turns, and the metal edges are already rusting.


I don't know what to say to the rest of it since I don't want to give you bad board advice (I barely know anything about guy boards) as for the rusting...
it happens, it happened to mine, if you ride it, it'll just scrap off or you can buff it off with those little rough pad things you scrub your pots and pans. It's usually green. But it'll definitely come off/go away. If you're storing your board, to prevent further rusting I'd say wax it up and cover up the edges as much as possible or what I'm doing this year is I'm oiling up the edges for storage. But make sure you do this when you know you're done for the season. Hope I helped


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

145 is a small board for your weight. For example, my gf rides a 144 and she is short and slender. You're losing out on edge hold. Think more along the lines of 151-156. However, the ability to make tight turns is a matter of skill. I'd recommend taking a lesson. Also stop by the Tips and Instructions section. SnoWolf has some good vids and tuts. As for the rust, it happens. You'll want to learn how to tune and maintain your edges properly. Good luck!

EDIT: PS...hold off on the custom for a while. That's a stiffer board and will kick your ass and inhibit your progress.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks a ton guys, I've taken two lessons, the third lesson I took this weekend I quit out on, she was annoying, she was over excited, and way trying to tell me to put 75% of my weight on my back foot... on what was esentially ice. I did it to shut her up, and fell straight back. She said it was because I didn't have my shoulders straight. I have a video, I'll try to get it up tomorrow to show you, I was straight as a board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Sinodyn said:


> Thanks a ton guys, I've taken two lessons, the third lesson I took this weekend I quit out on, she was annoying, she was over excited, and way trying to tell me to put 75% of my weight on my back foot... on what was esentially ice. I did it to shut her up, and fell straight back. She said it was because I didn't have my shoulders straight. I have a video, I'll try to get it up tomorrow to show you, I was straight as a board.


From what I remember there's no backcountry there so technically you have no reason to be putting your weight into the rear of your board. 
I'm pretty sure you don't ride on the back seat of your board unless you're in powder/backcountry. I don't know about anyone else here but I ride leaning with the slope of the mountain so it's like I'm parallel to the mountain. Gives me more control.. I actually want to see this video... 

Which resort did you goto?

Yes put this video up I want to see what this girl was trying to teach you.. xD


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Sundays said:


> From what I remember there's no backcountry there so technically you have no reason to be putting your weight into the rear of your board.
> I'm pretty sure you don't ride on the back seat of your board unless you're in powder/backcountry. I don't know about anyone else here but I ride leaning with the slope of the mountain so it's like I'm parallel to the mountain. Gives me more control.. I actually want to see this video...
> 
> Which resort did you goto?
> ...


I'll try to find the video, I was at gore mountain on a trip with my dad, his girlfriend, and her two kids, the girl by the way, is of near mental retardation brain function when it comes to snowboarding. I feel that I need to hone my skills on a long trail, but the current mountains I've gone to have yet to have a decently long hill where I can cruise, and practice my skills.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Sinodyn said:


> I'll try to find the video, I was at gore mountain on a trip with my dad, his girlfriend, and her two kids, the girl by the way, is of near mental retardation brain function when it comes to snowboarding. I feel that I need to hone my skills on a long trail, but the current mountains I've gone to have yet to have a decently long hill where I can cruise, and practice my skills.


hmm I recommend Mount Snow. I've never been to Gore so I can't really compare it to Hunter & Belleayre but it's definitely not as long as Mount Snow's trails. I wouldn't go there if you didn't know how to board. If you decently know enough to get you down the mountain than go for it. Takes me about 20-30 minutes to get down (I'm not entirely sure but i'm pretty sure its around this time frame) LONG LONG trails. Especially Long John, It's like nearly circling the mountain except just down one face... It's a green run but you'd be surprised. Its got like moguls in it and little hits if you want by the sides of the trail. The Moguls are survivable as long as you know enough to get you down a mtn.


----------

